# Choices



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2018)

I'm trying to gently get my wife back into exercise, I know this could all end in tears, but I have to try, I mentioned buying a tricycle the other day as my sister has one, it wasn't immediately rejected which I have taken as sign of 'possible' acceptance. I did also suggest it would be an electric tricycle, so with that in mind I've just Fleecebay'd & found the following, 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-lad...779555?hash=item3f897f9563:g:eO8AAOSwxp9Z5LF6

Is this a good price, is it a good make, I have no knowledge of these

Alternatively I did wonder about 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Trike/152882178021?hash=item23987ce7e5:g:Y4EAAOSwAHtaIBua

Then adding a motor kit, which may work out slightly cheaper but I don't know if it's a better option.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

I'd go for the cheap one then think about fitting a kit to the front wheel.
The only snag I had doing that with mine was the front fork dropout wasn't thick enough to accept the anti-rotation fitting on the front wheel so I had to change forks and with that in mind I fitted some for a 26" wheel and bought an appropriate electric wheel kit,







I changed a few other bits too but have all the standard bits safely stored in the loft.


----------



## Salar (1 Feb 2018)

I bought my wife an electric trike from a forum member last year together with help from @raleighnut

She loves it. Took a while to get used to. First time I rode it I nearly crashed it!


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2018)

Thanks both, I don't see the trike on their website @Salar have they stopped making it?


----------



## Salar (1 Feb 2018)

Hi @Phaeton 

Ours is a 2016, it was only one year old when I bought it, virtually unused.

I think they have stopped making trikes, shame as it's a nice solid trike, well put together and it pulls well in high with my weight!

I took a risk as the the battery had stood for a year, but it's fine.

The pulling to one side takes a little getting used to on trikes which have only one rear driven wheel.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/problems-riding-a-trike-helppppppppppppp.145248/


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

Salar said:


> Hi @Phaeton
> 
> Ours is a 2016, it was only one year old when I bought it, virtually unused.
> 
> ...


Yeah the handling is strange at first, completely different to a bike but you soon get used to it.

3 tips

When cornering you need the inside pedal down with all your weight on it to shift the CoG inwards and stop the inside wheel coming up.
Never ever put your feet down unless you're getting off, there is no need to and you risk running your leg over.
Don't 'fight' the trike, allow it to move about underneath you and just concentrate on steering it instead of trying to 'balance' it like a bike. Just keep yourself vertical (or leant in on corners)


----------

